# Reprofit Errors



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

So very sad to see this in the news. Reprofit are an amazing clinic and have worked miracles for so many women. Hope this doesn't impact the women currently cycling there. I wouldn't hesitate to go back!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4091366/Fertility-clinic-used-hundreds-British-couples-accidentally-implants-WRONG-embryos-wombs-two-mothers.html

/links


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wasn't there a Dutch clinic which did same in the last few weeks but affected around 15 couples, devastating but what can you do 😕 have to say I def wouldn't be handing over my sons to anybody in that situation


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

It doesn't say if either led to a pregnancy, but sure to cause distress and mistrust. 

I remember seeing a TV drama about an IVF error. Two couples. One got pregnant. Big court case. Eventually the child was given to the biological parents. Must be devastating for all involved. It's the sort of thing you just really hope won't happen in reality.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh. I just came back from having treatment there and obviously they have learnt from it as i was saying to my DH how proficient they are. I saw my embryos on a screen in the lab and then they were brought to me where my name was checked and they barcode scanned my embryos before implanting them.


On reading the article I think that it shows their profesionalism since they spotted it and reported it themselves.  


Do not let this put you off. Reprofit are an excellent clinic and have clearly learnt from this (barcode scanners in every ET room). The clinic was busy even on a Sunday so people are still choosing to go there and I would again If i needed to. 


I'm 2DP5DT    at Reprofit


Mands xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

agreed with Jenbal, and do hope a journalist checked information carefully


----------

